# Experience in Adelaide?



## leonine4eva (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello,

I received an invite to apply for visa under sub-class 190 in the beginning of the month of July. I was sponsored by South Australia, and therefore Adelaide will be the default location I would like to relocate to.

I unfortunately have no friends or relatives there. I am applying for Visa via an agent, and he hasn't processed any applications for Adelaide as well, so cannot help. Can any of you be able to give me an insight into the life in Adelaide in general - possibly the cost of living, job opportunities (I qualified under Organisation and Methods Analyst - ANZSCO 224712), a decent location to reside and cost of rental, assistance to look after a 7 month old (my son), and anything else that may matter.

Any help here is appreciated 

Thanks :fingerscrossed:
Shilpa


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

leonine4eva said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received an invite to apply for visa under sub-class 190 in the beginning of the month of July. I was sponsored by South Australia, and therefore Adelaide will be the default location I would like to relocate to.
> 
> ...


Hi Shilpa,

I am also planning to move to Adelaide as I have also received nomination from SA. And like you, I too have no friends or relatives there, so lets be in touch and help each other out.

For your query about your agent not having processed any applications for Adelaide, it does not really matter, it is like any 190 application once you receive the nomination from the state. So make sure he gives you no such excuses.

Please feel free to ask me any questions regarding the process, I have done some reading here and will try my best to help you out.

Also if you have time read this forum and you will get all the info you need.

Regards,


----------



## leonine4eva (Jul 23, 2013)

Maddy27 said:


> Hi Shilpa,
> 
> I am also planning to move to Adelaide as I have also received nomination from SA. And like you, I too have no friends or relatives there, so lets be in touch and help each other out.
> 
> ...


Thanks for offering help, Maddy  really appreciate it! I will definately keep in touch.

I've come far from trusting my agent now. Most of the things I've done lately has been my own effort. Google and forums like this are doing a wonderful job. Its for that very reason I joined this forum; don't want to make any of those previous mistakes


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi guys;
I came to Adelaide one year back so now have a fairly clear idea abt this beautiful city....
If you have a family then this IS the place to come....work/life balance is always given preference (unless ofcourse you wanna work your butt off with 60 hours a week)...35/week will get you through with the high living cost....The petrol prices have sky rocketed to $1.65/litre in the past few days so bringing along 100 litres of petrol might save you some money..lol..just kidding..
But SA is an expensive place and its definitely a bit hard on the wallet here...
Rent obviously depends on where you wanna stay..a decent 2 bedroom unit would be around 200-260 / week...while a 3/4 bedroom house would be around 350-400 / week...

the biggest concern is abt jobs...there are limited opportunities here compared to other places in Australia...
I am an engineer and i m finding it difficult to even get an interview...but things might be different for other occupations...

hit back with ques/queries ..will be happy to answer them...


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> Hi guys;
> I came to Adelaide one year back so now have a fairly clear idea abt this beautiful city....
> If you have a family then this IS the place to come....work/life balance is always given preference (unless ofcourse you wanna work your butt off with 60 hours a week)...35/week will get you through with the high living cost....The petrol prices have sky rocketed to $1.65/litre in the past few days so bringing along 100 litres of petrol might save you some money..lol..just kidding..
> But SA is an expensive place and its definitely a bit hard on the wallet here...
> ...


Hello Lifeisgood,

Though I am single, I chose Adelaide as I like to have sometime for myself and would not like to work by butt off

I am in finance and would like to join a bank if I can manage when I am there.

I am sure with time you will get your desired job, goodluck

We have sometime before we come there and will take you up on your offer for help with our various questions/queries.

Regards,


----------



## leonine4eva (Jul 23, 2013)

lifeisgood said:


> Hi guys;
> I came to Adelaide one year back so now have a fairly clear idea abt this beautiful city....
> If you have a family then this IS the place to come....work/life balance is always given preference (unless ofcourse you wanna work your butt off with 60 hours a week)...35/week will get you through with the high living cost....The petrol prices have sky rocketed to $1.65/litre in the past few days so bringing along 100 litres of petrol might save you some money..lol..just kidding..
> But SA is an expensive place and its definitely a bit hard on the wallet here...
> ...


Hi Lifeisgood 

Did you intend to go to Adelaide in the first place, or was it your only choice (like mine  )? Did you job market investigation before arriving at the place tell U otherwise? Its one obvious reason why people move to other countries, and if that's not paying off better think of it now than later 

Thanks,
leonine4eva


----------



## leonine4eva (Jul 23, 2013)

Maddy27 said:


> Hello Lifeisgood,
> 
> Though I am single, I chose Adelaide as I like to have sometime for myself and would not like to work by butt off
> 
> ...


U from finance too! Let me know how the job market is if U move in earlier than me  Iam hoping I can get lucky in my present company and get to move to their Adelaide branch. That's the idea, hope it turns into a reality


----------



## bjtamuli (Oct 26, 2012)

leonine4eva said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received an invite to apply for visa under sub-class 190 in the beginning of the month of July. I was sponsored by South Australia, and therefore Adelaide will be the default location I would like to relocate to.
> 
> ...


Hi Shilpa,

I am feeling really good and confident now as we both are applying for the same job code. How's your progress so far? I have uploaded all possible documents and waiting for CO assignment. Roughly, what time you are planning to enter if everything goes as per your plan? I will go alone initially and my wife will join later, once I settle.

Bhaskar

ANZ:224712,IELTS:7.5,VET:03/05/13,EOI/SS:03/22/13,SA:04/24/13,DIAC:05/31/13,PCC:NY,MED:7/2,CO:NY


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> Hi guys;
> I came to Adelaide one year back so now have a fairly clear idea abt this beautiful city....
> If you have a family then this IS the place to come....work/life balance is always given preference (unless ofcourse you wanna work your butt off with 60 hours a week)...35/week will get you through with the high living cost....The petrol prices have sky rocketed to $1.65/litre in the past few days so bringing along 100 litres of petrol might save you some money..lol..just kidding..
> But SA is an expensive place and its definitely a bit hard on the wallet here...
> ...


Hey mate,

How's your job search going ? Were you able to land into a job? 
Let me tell you something - I'm in Sydney at the moment and am facing the same problem as yours, which is - though there are jobs, you are not considered or given a chance because of the local experience factor. So just hang on there and keep applying. There'll our day, someday 

Btw, what's your line of work and when did you enter this wonderland ?


----------



## leonine4eva (Jul 23, 2013)

bjtamuli said:


> Hi Shilpa,
> 
> I am feeling really good and confident now as we both are applying for the same job code. How's your progress so far? I have uploaded all possible documents and waiting for CO assignment. Roughly, what time you are planning to enter if everything goes as per your plan? I will go alone initially and my wife will join later, once I settle.
> 
> ...


Hello Bhaskar,

Iam very happy too to hear Iam not alone  Iam still in the process of arranging funds, so should take me a week more before I apply for my visa. Considering the 8 weeks to get a CO allocated and the final visa receipt Iam sketching I will need all of this yr. So I should hope to be in Australia sometime March/April next yr. I will deliberately be delaying the move coz of my 7 mnth old. By the time I actually move I want him to be of decent age to travel and get adjusted to a new place 

How soon do U plan to move?

Regards


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Adelaide ........ Is good for finance, customer care, engg jobs.....but not for
IT jobs........Initially.......one needs lot of patience, perseverance & flexibility..

Things I learnt & heard from my friends in Kangaroo land


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

leonine4eva said:


> U from finance too! Let me know how the job market is if U move in earlier than me  Iam hoping I can get lucky in my present company and get to move to their Adelaide branch. That's the idea, hope it turns into a reality


Hello leonine4eva,

I really hope you get to move to your current company's Adelaide branch, it will be a lot better so good luck to you

Yes will let you know the job market scenario (though you will not need it, as you will get the job in your Adelaide branch). Mostly if everything goes as planned I will move end of Jan 2014.

Regards,


----------



## leonine4eva (Jul 23, 2013)

HI Maddy and Bhaskar,

If you guys are from Bangalore, have U seen the forum " Bangalore applicants? (190 visa)"? The guys on this forum plan to meet up tomorrow (27th July) at 04:00pm Cafe Coffee Day on Brigade Road, just beside Eva Mall. You may want to join if interested.

Thanks


----------



## asian.dreamer (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Lifeisgood,

Hope you are keeping well.

First of all, many thanks for sharing your OZ experiences on this site as it truly serves as a guide to many newbies like me.

I've got my Oz PR (SA SS) recently and I'll be moving to move to Australia permanently next year (2014). However, for the moment, I plan to visit Adelaide during last week of Sep2013 (25Sep-30Sep); decided to stay only for a week as I would like to explore the city briefly before migrating for good.

I’m originally from Mumbai but based in Bahrain for the past 6+ years. 
I'm really interested to meet new people and make friends as much as possible. 

Was wondering, since you are already settled in Adelaide by now, would it be possible to meet you/your family and get some great advice/guidance. Please let me know if you are free to meet during my stay in Adelaide on the above dates.

I can share my email id/phone details once we have established our first contact.
Look forward to your reply and please feel free to ask questions, should you have any.

Cheers,
Betz


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

leonine4eva said:


> HI Maddy and Bhaskar,
> 
> If you guys are from Bangalore, have U seen the forum " Bangalore applicants? (190 visa)"? The guys on this forum plan to meet up tomorrow (27th July) at 04:00pm Cafe Coffee Day on Brigade Road, just beside Eva Mall. You may want to join if interested.
> 
> Thanks


Hey Shilpa,

How is it going? Please update your signature so we can know where you have reached in your process.

So tell me did you go for this meet in Bangalore? I am from Pune so couldnt make it sorry How was it? Please do update what you guys discussed.

I am very happy to inform that finally got the grant, so moving to Adelaide in Jan 2014.

Please let me know whats on your end & lets be in touch so we can help each other out in Adelaide.

Btw howz the young you doing? Tc 

Regards,


----------



## gbr (Jul 20, 2013)

Maddy27 said:


> Hey Shilpa,
> 
> How is it going? Please update your signature so we can know where you have reached in your process.
> 
> ...


Maddy27...Can you share your Occupation code as well? Looks like your grant took a lot less time than usual. Congrats.


----------



## leonine4eva (Jul 23, 2013)

Maddy27 said:


> Hey Shilpa,
> 
> How is it going? Please update your signature so we can know where you have reached in your process.
> 
> ...


Hi Maddy! 

Iam sure U r on top of the world rite now, so wont bother askin how's U  Congrats on Ur grant 

U can find my updated signature below.

I did go for the Bangalore meet. Well! fortunately or unfortunately I was one of those who was at their last stages of the process, so it was more of help giving than help receiving. Atleast I can say I got to meet a few people who were treading the same road  Again, most of them belonged to the software and Business analyst roles, so couldn't relate there 

A lot of personal issues delayed my process after receiving the invite, so lodged my app very late. Now there are newer ones  Iam already in water, so I better swim  Yet to upload my docs, meds yet to be done, problem is with my PCC - spouse name not endorsed on my passport :drama: In the process of working out these.

Will keep you posted once Iam through 

Thanks,
Shilpa


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

gbr said:


> Maddy27...Can you share your Occupation code as well? Looks like your grant took a lot less time than usual. Congrats.


Hello gbr,

Thanks and yes thankfully grant was fast. My code is Finance Manager.

Goodluck for your process.


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

leonine4eva said:


> Hi Maddy!
> 
> Iam sure U r on top of the world rite now, so wont bother askin how's U  Congrats on Ur grant
> 
> ...


Hey Shilpa,

Thanks yes I am on top of the world, very excited. But now that received the grant do not know what to do next. Though planning to move in Jan end.

Hope your hurdles get cleared soon and you get the grant very soon:fingerscrossed:

Keep me posted, possibly we can plan to move around same time and help each other out.

Regards,


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

leonine4eva said:


> Hi Maddy!
> 
> Iam sure U r on top of the world rite now, so wont bother askin how's U  Congrats on Ur grant
> 
> ...


Hey Shilpa,

Looks like Diwali will bring you your Grant.

Message me soon with your good news.

Update from my side, booking tickets this week with Malaysia Airlines for 28th Jan 2014.

Regards,


----------



## leonine4eva (Jul 23, 2013)

Maddy27 said:


> Hey Shilpa,
> 
> Looks like Diwali will bring you your Grant.
> 
> ...


Hey Maddy,

Don't want to be too excited yet, but my heart n mind won't listen  Iam really hopin to receive the grant letter soon too  Will surely keep U informed 

Urs is a good progress too  Happy 'sorting things out' 

Cheers,
Shilpa


----------



## bijoypjob (Apr 28, 2013)

lifeisgood said:


> Hi guys;
> I came to Adelaide one year back so now have a fairly clear idea abt this beautiful city....
> If you have a family then this IS the place to come....work/life balance is always given preference (unless ofcourse you wanna work your butt off with 60 hours a week)...35/week will get you through with the high living cost....The petrol prices have sky rocketed to $1.65/litre in the past few days so bringing along 100 litres of petrol might save you some money..lol..just kidding..
> But SA is an expensive place and its definitely a bit hard on the wallet here...
> ...


Hi Lifeisgood,

Have a nice day!

I am planning to move to Adelaide March 2014 and my profession is Electrcial Engineering Technician.

I would like to seek your advise to plan,which part of SA is apt for my profession and the basic preparations to be done before travel.

Your advice in this regard will be greatly helpful for me.

Thanks,

Bijoy


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

leonine4eva said:


> Hey Maddy,
> 
> Don't want to be too excited yet, but my heart n mind won't listen  Iam really hopin to receive the grant letter soon too  Will surely keep U informed
> 
> ...


Hey Shilpa,

Keep the hope ON, I am sure you will get it soon.:fingerscrossed:

Have a great Diwali, and I will also keep you informed on my progress.

Regards,


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey Shilpa,

Congrats:clap2::clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

See now you can have a great Diwali.

Let me know when you are planning the move.

Regards,


----------



## leonine4eva (Jul 23, 2013)

Maddy27 said:


> Hey Shilpa,
> 
> Congrats:clap2::clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> ...


Hi Maddy,

Iam sorry! I totally missed posting my Grant news here  Yeah!! it was the best morning ever  Hubby n myself r yet to begin talks on our movement....... keep in touch with U on PM 

How's Ur 'move' going?

Thanks,
Shilpa


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

leonine4eva said:


> Hi Maddy,
> 
> Iam sorry! I totally missed posting my Grant news here  Yeah!! it was the best morning ever  Hubby n myself r yet to begin talks on our movement....... keep in touch with U on PM
> 
> ...


Hey Shilpa,

Did you get my pm?

I sent it few days back.

My preparation is going good. I cannot tell you how excited I am. Have a good feeling about this move.

Awaiting your reply to my pm.

Regards,


----------



## leonine4eva (Jul 23, 2013)

Maddy27 said:


> Hey Shilpa,
> 
> Did you get my pm?
> 
> ...


Hey Maddy!

Yr end and things are getting hot in office... sorry, haven't been on the forum for a while coz of this!

Haven't received any PM from you  U could resend it to me 

Wow!! I can sense the excitement in Ur statement  U surely make me think good of it too  Nothin's happening at my end yet..... We are waiting for the yr to end to begin anything on the move  Anything happens, and I will let U know 

Waiting 4 U to repost Ur PM 

Have a nice day


----------



## kjp (Nov 18, 2013)

lifeisgood said:


> Hi guys;
> I came to Adelaide one year back so now have a fairly clear idea abt this beautiful city....
> If you have a family then this IS the place to come....work/life balance is always given preference (unless ofcourse you wanna work your butt off with 60 hours a week)...35/week will get you through with the high living cost....The petrol prices have sky rocketed to $1.65/litre in the past few days so bringing along 100 litres of petrol might save you some money..lol..just kidding..
> But SA is an expensive place and its definitely a bit hard on the wallet here...
> ...



Hi,

I have applied for SA sponsorship. I would like to know more on accommodation on arrival. Which area do you think I should look for? . Its me and my hubby who are planning to come in Mar/Apr next year


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

leonine4eva said:


> Hey Maddy!
> 
> Yr end and things are getting hot in office... sorry, haven't been on the forum for a while coz of this!
> 
> ...


Hey Shilpa,

Sent a pm to you.

Yes I am really excited about the move.

Though very confused on what to take and what not to take.

I know about getting Clothes, bags & shoes but other things like a pressure cooker- should I get an electric one or the regular one? What is more used there?

Also are we allowed to bring kitchen knife, peeler, scissors,etc in the main luggage? 

What about theplas? Has anyone been able to take theplas in the hand luggage or main luggage? I am gujju so mom wants to know this asap.

Can anyone on the forum please answer these questions?

Thanks a lot in advance.

Regards,


----------



## leonine4eva (Jul 23, 2013)

Maddy27 said:


> Hey Shilpa,
> 
> Sent a pm to you.
> 
> ...


Hi Maddy,

Since the socket system in australia is same as in India you can take an electric cooker, also that's widely used there. But thinking broadly, an induction based pressure cooker should serve you multi-purpose. Your call though, based on your usage.

About the knives, peeler, scissors...... you can carry them in your main luggage.

Food, take it at your own risk. It mostly depends on the mood of the officer who checks your bag. In most cases if you've declared your food items they may let it go, but there are instances happening everyday where people have been asked to throw their food before checking in. This, not necessarily happens at the Indian airport, but could happen when you reach Australia. A lot of Youtube video's are available on this, check it.

Cheers,
Shilpa


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

leonine4eva said:


> Hi Maddy,
> 
> Since the socket system in australia is same as in India you can take an electric cooker, also that's widely used there. But thinking broadly, an induction based pressure cooker should serve you multi-purpose. Your call though, based on your usage.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Shilpa


----------



## panesarkaran (Nov 14, 2012)

leonine4eva said:


> Hi Maddy,
> 
> Since the socket system in australia is same as in India you can take an electric cooker, also that's widely used there. But thinking broadly, an induction based pressure cooker should serve you multi-purpose. Your call though, based on your usage.
> 
> ...



I have been to Melbourne & I can tell you one thing which is for sure... I have not seen the normal sockets being used in India in Australia at all..... In India, we have got the sockets in which we can plug in the normal plugs with round legs.. but in Australia.... the sockets which are being used can only incorporate plugs with flat legs... not the round ones..... also the distance between the legs of a plug is very little as compared to the ones used in India.... So electrical sockets are different.

Be very careful with the food items that you carry into Australia... go through the on board pass available on the intenret as a reference. Authorities are very specific about what not to carry & what not to carry in the baggage..... They will make you go through the sniffer dogs & they will pin point the baggages which would be containing any food items specially the Indian Masalas, leaves, wooden items, etc. & then it will problematic. Also, be very careful about the tobacco products.. one person can carry only 50 cigs.... rest I would suggest to go through the DIBP Website... there is ample material available on the net about it.


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

Its just amazing reading your posts here...Im planning for Adelaide in end 2015 any idea which suburb to go too. for a decent home and good schools ??


----------



## kjp (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi Shilpa,

I have got my grant and planning to move by Mar end. Could you please suggest areas to look for accommodation. 

When I browsed through some sites, most of it are by agents. Not sure how much an agent fee would be. Any suggestions on accommodation search is highly appreciated.

Thanks
kjp






leonine4eva said:


> Hi Maddy,
> 
> Since the socket system in australia is same as in India you can take an electric cooker, also that's widely used there. But thinking broadly, an induction based pressure cooker should serve you multi-purpose. Your call though, based on your usage.
> 
> ...


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

It is very difficult to find a accomadation without the help of agency..I don't know how much we are paying for agent but we are paying 255$ per week for two bedroom unfurnished house near city and we also paid a bond money of 1900$ for one year contract

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## kjp (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks Aditya.

What documents would be required for a rental agreement. I heard that lease offices are closed on weekends, so should we finalize accommodation on weekday itself?

Could you please throw some light on accommodation formalities?

Regards
kjp





ssaditya said:


> It is very difficult to find a accomadation without the help of agency..I don't know how much we are paying for agent but we are paying 255$ per week for two bedroom unfurnished house near city and we also paid a bond money of 1900$ for one year contract
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## obelixous (Sep 1, 2010)

kjp said:


> Thanks Aditya.
> 
> What documents would be required for a rental agreement. I heard that lease offices are closed on weekends, so should we finalize accommodation on weekday itself?
> 
> ...


The landlord pays the agent. The renter does not pay the agent.

List of documents required for a rental agreement. Essentially they try to do a 100 point check. Search for 100 points of id south australia and refer to the wikipedia link for list of documents required.

If we go thru the list we find that any new migrant will never achieve the 100 points. At this point, having a healthy bank balance or job in hand is helpful.


----------



## kjp (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks for the info.





obelixous said:


> The landlord pays the agent. The renter does not pay the agent.
> 
> List of documents required for a rental agreement. Essentially they try to do a 100 point check. Search for 100 points of id south australia and refer to the wikipedia link for list of documents required.
> 
> If we go thru the list we find that any new migrant will never achieve the 100 points. At this point, having a healthy bank balance or job in hand is helpful.


----------



## nkv (Feb 11, 2014)

*Temporary jobs at Adelaide?*

Hi pals,

I have been reading the form posts and a clear theme is that it's tough to find jobs (specially in IT and with no local experience).

So, *what are the options for temporary jobs until we find a suitable permanent IT job? * Are these temporary jobs enough to support a family of 4 (couple with 2 kids)?

My background: 


a mid-level manager in IT/Software. 


Planning to move to Adelaide with family.


Currently at Bangalore, India.
EoI: 2 Oct '13, SA SS: 5 Nov '13, VISA app: 7 Nov '13, CO allot: 11 Dec '13, Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rs237 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi All,

I have been granted PR for South Aus. as well. Will be visiting Adelaide this year. Can someone already there or planning to visit please reply. I am in IT sector.

Thanks


----------



## nkv (Feb 11, 2014)

Congrats RS! Wish you luck and good life ahead at SA.


----------



## rs237 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks a lot nkv, i really need the wishes 
Though i am planing to move in 2015, i hope the job situation in SA becomes better.


----------

